# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche coq

## Noiram

Bonjour à tous ! 

Nous venons d'adopter six poulettes avant qu'elles ne partent à l'abattoir et nous cherchons à présent un coq ! Tant qu'à faire, nous voudrions faire la même chose que pour nos poulettes, donc éviter la casserole à un coq plutôt que d'en acheter un dans un élevage... 
Nous sommes en Saône-et-loire (71), limite Nièvre (58). Auriez-vous des pistes pour nous aider dans notre recherche ?

Merci d'avance !  ::

----------


## aurore27

Contacter le refuge de Morée.

----------


## GADYNETTE

le refuge de Morée, n'est-ce pas celui que l'on voit à la télé, le samedi soir sur la 8 ???? très bonne émission

----------


## aurore27

> le refuge de Morée, n'est-ce pas celui que l'on voit à la télé, le samedi soir sur la 8 ???? très bonne émission


Le samedi soir et dimanche matin.

----------


## Edensong

C est un peu loin mais au cas ou
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...q-41-a-186958/

----------


## borneo

Les coqs sont très faciles à trouver, car dans une couvée, il y a moitié de coqs, ce qui fait que ceux en trop finissent à la casserole.

Cherchez sur LBC, vous aurez le choix près de chez vous.

Attention à prendre un petit coq léger, car vous n'avez que 6 poules. Un gros coq leur massacrera le dos.

----------


## aurore27

> Les coqs sont très faciles à trouver, car dans une couvée, il y a moitié de coqs, ce qui fait que ceux en trop finissent à la casserole.
> 
> Cherchez sur LBC, vous aurez le choix près de chez vous.
> 
> Attention à prendre un petit coq léger, car vous n'avez que 6 poules. Un gros coq leur massacrera le dos.


LBC c'est un site d'arnaques en tout genre, mieux vaut privilégier une adoption : cela aidera un refuge et offrira une nouvelle vie à un pensionnaire.

----------


## Aniky

Pas forcément pour les arnaques. Et pour adopter encore faut il trouver un animal près de chez sois ou une assos qui accepte les covoits, c'est pas si évident malheureusement.

----------


## borneo

> LBC c'est un site d'arnaques en tout genre, mieux vaut privilégier une adoption : cela aidera un refuge et offrira une nouvelle vie à un pensionnaire.


Je ne vois pas la différence entre un coq dans un refuge (assez rare, je pense) et un coq de particulier promis à la casserole.

----------


## phacélie

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...-ulysse-878046

----------


## borneo

Je me répète, mais pour six poules, prends un coq léger. Il y a quelques années, j'ai dû coudre des tabliers pour protéger le dos des poules d'une amie, car son coq était trop lourd. Elles avaient le dos en sang. Depuis, elle a un coq nain, et ses poules n'ont plus de problème.

----------


## Edensong

Je partage l avis de Borneo quand a l adoption sur leboncoin ou d autres sites de ce type Quelle différence entre adopter sur une petite annonce ou plus tard dans une assoc.?On prend en charge l animal en amont et on évite pour le cas d un coq qu il ne finisse a la casserole.Je ne nie pas l intéret des assoc.bien sur qui font un travail remarquable mais pour des poules coqs poissons...on a plus de chance sur les annonces de sa région

Pour ce qui est des arnaques sur leboncoin il y a de tout des gens bien comme des arnaqueurs c est comme dans la vie mais quand on doit se séparer d un animal et qu on cherche a le donner c est souvent le premier réflexe surtout quand toutes les assoc.sont surbookées et ne donnent pas suite

Et puis rien n empéche si on avait prévu un budget adoption et qu on a eut le coq(ou un autre animal) gratuitement de faire un don a une assoc.

----------


## Noiram

Ouhlala je n'ai pas reçu de notif et je ne vois vos messages que maintenant, merci à tous !  :Smile: 

Le 41 fait un peu loin pour nous malheureusement... 

Merci pour le conseil de prendre un coq nain, j'allais faire exactement l'inverse !... Je cherche déjà sur Leboncoin et il y a pas mal de coqs à donner mais ce sont tous des nains ou demi-nains justement ! Naïvement je me suis dit que tant qu'à faire, ayant des "grandes" poules, je prendrai un "grand" coq, mauvaise idée donc. Ou alors j'adopte plus de poules ?  :: 
Pour ce qui est des avis mitigés sur l'usage de ce site, pour ma part je fais le tri en ne sélectionnant que les dons comme ça je ne donne pas d'argent à une personne qui pourrait faire naître d'autres animaux dans le seul but de les envoyer à la casserole faute de tous les vendre...

----------


## phacélie

Oui, plus de poules, c'est une bonne option dans une optique de sauvetage, ce sont elles qu'on peut sauver, les poules "réformées" d'élevage, il n'y a pas l'équivalent pour les coqs, ils sont éliminés au stade poussin ( bientôt dans l'oeuf ).
Il y a des coqs qui abiment les poules et d'autres non, juste pour info, difficile de le savoir à l'avance.
Après, si on veut éviter la casserole à un coq, il me semble que c'est justement un coq dont le cédant veut tirer profit qu'il faudrait choisir ( vendu ou alors casserole), ceux qui les donnent ne sont pas l'idée de les manger justement.

----------


## Edensong

> Oui, plus de poules, c'est une bonne option dans une optique de sauvetage, ce sont elles qu'on peut sauver, les poules "réformées" d'élevage, il n'y a pas l'équivalent pour les coqs, ils sont éliminés au stade poussin ( bientôt dans l'oeuf ).
> Il y a des coqs qui abiment les poules et d'autres non, juste pour info, difficile de le savoir à l'avance.
> Après, si on veut éviter la casserole à un coq, il me semble que c'est justement un coq dont le cédant veut tirer profit qu'il faudrait choisir ( vendu ou alors casserole), ceux qui les donnent ne sont pas l'idée de les manger justement.


Non mais ils peuvent les donner a des gens qui les mangeront

----------


## nat34

Vous voulez un coq pourquoi ?

----------


## fredon21

Le refuge spa De Morée à des coqs à l'adoption !

----------


## Gwenie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post3334776

----------


## aurore27

Il y a une association sur facebook qui propose 2 coq nains à l'adoption.

----------


## Aniky

Le coq de mon annonce est appriuvoisé et cherche le contacte avec l'humain

----------


## Edensong

Des nouvelles?Avez vous trouvé?

----------


## phacélie

> Pour continuer de montrer qu’une *retraite* est possible *pour les animaux de laboratoires*, le *GRAAL* a annoncé la sortie massive de plus de 350 d’entre eux. Dans la liste, une trentaine de beagles, 15 vaches, 5 chèvres, 11 primates, 5 « mini-pigs », une centaine de lapins, *une cinquantaine de coqs* et plus de 150 rats sont destinés à l’adoption. « Le grand public pourra retrouver toutes les informations sur les animaux à adopter sur nos pages Facebook et Instagram.


https://www.animaux-online.com/artic...oi-faire-.html

----------


## Noiram

Décidément, j'ai du mal avec les notifications, je ne reçois rien et comme je passe peu sur le forum... Bref !
Nous n'avons pas encore adopté, nous cherchons toujours via des pages de sauvetage de poules (mais rarement des coqs en fait...) et le bon coin (je soupçonne quelqu'un(s) de récupérer tous les coqs pour les passer à la marmite, les annonces partent en moins d'une heure, c'est surprenant !!!). Via les associations c'est souvent à plusieurs centaines de kilomètres de chez nous malheureusement.
Nous voulons adopter un coq car nous le pouvons, nous avons de l'espace à offrir et l'amour des animaux alors pourquoi ne pas donner une seconde chance à l'un d'entre eux compte-tenu de toutes ces raisons ? (j'aimerais même plusieurs mais on attendra de prendre plus de poulettes pour ça !)

----------


## nat34

Le seul problème est la reproduction, les poules finissent par cacher les œufs et revenir avec des poussins, et du coup, risque de coqs, et problème de cohabitation.

----------


## Noiram

> Le seul problème est la reproduction, les poules finissent par cacher les ufs et revenir avec des poussins, et du coup, risque de coqs, et problème de cohabitation.


Oui c'est une question qu'on s'est posée. Actuellement elles ont un espace d'environ 400m² donc on peut facilement faire le tour pour trouver les oeufs qui auraient été pondus hors du poulailler. On se dit (peut-être naïvement ?) que si l'une de nos poules se mettait à couver et disparaissait donc régulièrement, on s'en rendrait compte !
Et si jamais une poulette arrivait à "tromper" notre vigilance, nous avons pour projet de créer d'autres poulaillers sur des zones encore inexploitées de notre terrain (futurs vergers). On aura toujours la possibilité d'expatrier un nouveau cheptel de poulettes avec un coq ou deux dans chaque zone !  ::

----------


## Cojo

vous pouvez voir sur le site "bêtes de scènes" ils ont des familles d'accueil un peu partout ils sauvent des chiens des chats des poules des chèvres des chevaux etc....
l'essentiel c'est dans sauver un .

----------


## Princesse21

Bonjour, si tu recherches encore un coq, j'en ai plusieurs,  ils sont nains, nés chez nous,  en liberté dans le jardin..., je suis dans le 21....et bien sûr pas destinés à finir en casserole....!!

----------

